

Roundup Philippines: A country that has it all - jister
http://escapology.eu/2014/06/26/roundup-philippines-a-country-that-has-it-all/

======
b1twise
I'm from TX originally, but spent over a decade in Silicon Valley. I responded
to a craigslist ad that said I could telecommute, so I took that to an
extreme. I chose .ph because of previous experience with people, research, and
the ease of maintaining a visa. I'm a director at an ecommerce company. I love
it--it's allowed me to tailor my life around the things I like and that make
me most effective as a person. I don't miss home--I am not an overly emotional
person. Filipino food is awesome :)

------
b1twise
I've lived in the Philippines for 5 years now, in different locations. I'll
monitor this for 24hrs and answer any questions you might have.

~~~
omilu
Where are you from originally? How did you end up living in the pi? What do
you do professionally? Do you like it? Do you miss home? Sorry for all the
questions, but I think it's totally cool that you live there. I love fillipino
food!

